# Spray without wearing product



## jochoada (May 26, 2021)

Hi everyone,

Thanks in advance for your help. I was doing my first spray application. I was spraying a mix of anew pgr, urea and blue marker dye. To spray I was using a typhoon 2.5 on setting 3 with a teejet XR 110 nozzle. I sprayed 8K with 8 gal of mix.

I was successful except when walking forward and spraying in front of me I ended up wearing a significant amount of product and marker from the knees down.

I searched and and didn't find any similar posts making me think this is me making a major user error.

The only ideas I have come up with are:
1) high rubber boots
2) tyvek pants
3) or learn to spray while walking backwards
4) reduce setting on typhoon nozzle operates between 15-60 psi

Any help would be greatly appreciated!
Jason


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

If you can spray in the early morning while there's still some dew on the turf, it'll help you see where you sprayed, and you won't need the marker dye. Always wear rubber boots, and even though it sucks, I still wear jeans and long sleeves. Gloves always.

Rinse your boots off before you stow them, and they always stay outside, never come indoors with them on. You'll learn the pattern of your sprayer, and you'll learn how fast you can walk, and not walk into the stuff that's still in the air, and not on the ground. Another thing I found is that I prefer the AI tips, which will give larger droplets, instead of the finer XR 110 jets, but that depends on the product that I'm applying at the time.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

+1 on nozzle series like the TT or AI that produce larger droplets. Lower operating pressures will also generally produce larger droplets with any given nozzle, which will help reduce misting.


----------



## jochoada (May 26, 2021)

Thank you both for the quick reply and useful tips! I also purchased a teejet AIXR 110 but it seemed that finer mists might be better for foliar PGR. I didn't mention but I also used a sticker so maybe a larger droplet would be OK

I think you are right at that flow I was hustling and running through the mist for sure. Dialing back and slowing down will certainly help.

Thanks again,
Jason


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

Have you been deliberate about how you hold the sprayer handle? I hold the handle with my right hand and my hand tends to drift towards my hip (to the side of my body). this puts the nozzle too close to my body and i can spray my feet/pants. if i keep my sprayer hand directly in front of my body its much cleaner.


----------



## jochoada (May 26, 2021)

@Thejarrod excellent point. I'm not sure exactly nas I was so focused on getting proper coverage. Buy certainly my default position would not be spraying in the center. Like you said off to the side. I like that suggestion as it puts the tip further away from me. Makes me think I could also purchase an extension too.

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Could always build a "walking boom" with more, low-flow nozzles and run it closer to the ground.


----------



## jochoada (May 26, 2021)

Thanks @MasterMech

Another great idea 👍. Thanks to you and everyone else!!


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

When I blanket sprayed with a backpack, I always walked backwards.


----------



## jochoada (May 26, 2021)

Thank you @bp2878 ! Certainly will work until I stumble a$$ over tea kettle 🤣🤣

Jason


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I use the AIXR 110 for PGR and it works for me. I always wear rubber boots and i don't use the dye. One spill in the driveway and you will never want to use the dye.

I don't walk backwards. I hold the wand to my side instead of the center to avoid walking into the spray. I use the mower stripes to keep the overlaps correct.


----------



## jochoada (May 26, 2021)

Thank you @g-man good to know the axir nozzle works for pgr. When you mean off to the side do you mean you point it off to your side and turn the tip so it's wide profile is 90 degrees from of you were to have it in front of you?

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

I always wear rubber boots and I hold the sprayer off to the side so I'm outside of the spray pattern on the side I haven't sprayed yet. Minimal spray on my boots and I'm not disturbing the turf that has just been sprayed.


----------



## ZachUA (Dec 28, 2018)

I wear rubber chemical resistant boots, pants, long sleeves, rubber gloves, and a respirator, when I spray. I would wear rain pants if I had any. I don't like the idea of getting chemicals all over my skin.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

g-man said:


> One spill in the driveway and you will never want to use the dye.


Mix up a water/bleach solution to erase the dye, like magic disappearing ink we had as kids!


----------



## jochoada (May 26, 2021)

@MasterMech good info to know 👍. Thanks!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Maybe this helps explain it. You do end up walking over the area you just sprayed.


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

Ever since CV and learninf about airborne prticulates, I started wearing an n100 respirator every spray. 
To be quite honest, If I were limited to 1 ppe item, it would be this.

Having that stuff flow i to your nasal cavity and easiently your brain, stomach or lungs is 1000x worse than getting some on skin. Do research on your microbiome and how foreign agents kill and alter bacterium.

If you can smell it, then your inhaling it. 
This is why if I ever rig a boom sprayer, im going to attempt to design where the sprayers are behind me so im never walking i to the spray. 
Not on the list right now, but thats how I'd do it.
Also more spray nozzles to support a lower to ground design.


----------



## jochoada (May 26, 2021)

@g-man yes thanks that is what I was thinking you described. I think if you switch hands each of you could avoid walking over the application.

@Thick n Dense good points about inhalation risks. You are correct in that the commercial sprayers are always spraying behind the applicator.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

What exact boots are you all using?


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Green said:


> What exact boots are you all using?


I just have a pair of Tingley rubber overshoes that put over my dilapidated lawn sneakers.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> Green said:
> 
> 
> > What exact boots are you all using?
> ...


Which ones? I grabbed an old pair of something similar from someone and they did not fit over my sneakers...apparently they were designed for dress shoes.

Edit: I see they have boot-shaped ones too. Is that what you use? They look nice like they'll work well. I want something that will also fit easily over my broken spraying sneakers and not make them come apart while putting on/taking off. And something that gives good footing...don't want to fall while spraying, either. Maybe these will work?? Looks similar to what I've been looking for.

https://www.amazon.com/Tingley-10-Inch-1400-Overshoe-X-Large/dp/B000HHSBSE/ref=asc_df_B000HHSBSE/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=309770119095&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=6951908259871908862&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=t&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9003318&hvtargid=pla-566725174540&psc=1


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Green said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > Green said:
> ...


I have these.

Tingley Overshoes Work Rubber https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000BQLT2Q/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_4XJ0WYYC2SYM18N5TMVH


----------



## jochoada (May 26, 2021)

OK I think I have all this sorted. I made a number of tweaks... I turned the nozzle 90 degrees like @g-man suggested and turned my typhoon down to the lowest pressure setting. That combination seems to have solved my issues. I also purchased some rubber boots from tractor supply. Thanks for all the help.

Jason


----------

